# Lower tie bar clearance



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

hey

i was just wondering if the stage 2 lower tie bar will fit if i had a 3" turbo back. i wonder because i plan to go turbo on my car and want to see if there are fitment issues


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> hey
> 
> i was just wondering if the stage 2 lower tie bar will fit if i had a 3" turbo back. i wonder because i plan to go turbo on my car and want to see if there are fitment issues


Which brand of bar? I have the original N-Tech and it clears my 2.5" down pipe.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for the blehmco bars i dont think they will clear a 3 inch turbo downpipe.. thought it never been tested .


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

dammit, i cant find the n-techs anymore, the blehm (???)piece looks like it could clear it from the pix, but i cant really tell.  

any other suggestions???? do you think there are any ways around it??? i hear great thnigs about that bar and i would love to have it to hold the car with 200-230 whp


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

No, they won't fit w/ a downpipe.

I had a guy come by once for the install... the stage II wouldn't fit, so I custom built a stage I for him. he was supposed to come back so we could make a jig for it and fit it on another car, but I haven't heard from him since.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

would you make a custom piece for us?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> would you make a custom piece for us?


He would need a car with this setup....


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd need a car with the DP installed, a half day to play with it, and ten paid orders before I'll do another custom piece like that. 
like I said, last time I spent all day working on that car, and the guy leaves and I never heard form him again. that's a TON of custom labor I just handed the guy for free.. I'm a nice guy, but I'm not a charity.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

himbo said:


> would you make a custom piece for us?


Ask ShigSpeed Scott. He builds each bar individually, so he might be able to modify his bar to do what you need.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

gotcha.

what about the stage I piece, i assume that'll come on without any issues, unless i'm wrong...

does anyone kno shigspeed website? i saw an email...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The stage I piece is the one I built on the customer's car around his 3" DP.. I beefed it up to make it stronger than the regular ones since a STage II couldn't fit at all (not without having less than 2" of ground clearance)..

my regular stage I won't fit around a DP, as it fits just below the engine crossmember and the DP on some of these turbo systems hangs a couple inches below it. )whoever designed them wasn't exactly the brightest, as there's plenty of room to move them up a couple inches and save all kinds of damage possibility). 
oh well. not my car. not worried about it.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

what if i payed you to custom make one, how much would that cost?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

himbo said:


> what if i payed you to custom make one, how much would that cost?


that not the issue.. the issue is that he hasta have more interest than just one for custom making these arent cheap if only one person want it ... also he need someone who has a 3 inch downpipe to test it on.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

making it isn't the problem. it's having a car here to work on to test for clearances that's the problem.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

dammit....... :balls: :balls:   

is there anyway around it? i really think that this piece would be of benefit

matt and liu, what do you guys propose? what would you do??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

himbo said:


> dammit....... :balls: :balls:
> 
> is there anyway around it? i really think that this piece would be of benefit
> 
> matt and liu, what do you guys propose? what would you do??


in my opinion i think you dont really need a 3 inch downpipe for a turbo on a GA16DE.. i think a 2.5 inch downpipe is plenty and iirc it will clear the 2.5.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

you think that'll be enough to get the car up to 200-230whp... or is that too restrictive???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think that what mike young is running a 2.5 mandrel bend iirc..


----------

